# wifi problems. wireless card don't go up

## Shimoda

Hi,

i tried varius soulution with wpa_supplicant, wireless-tools, wicd, NetworkManager but nothing works.

ifconfig wlp5s0 up outputs:

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: File o directory non esistente
```

(file or directory does not exists)

if i try eselect rc start net.wlp5s0 (alias of net.lo) i get:

```
Starting init script

 * Bringing up interface wlp5s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp5s0 ...

Could not set interface wlp5s0 flags: No such file or directory

Failed to initialize driver interface

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlp5s0 failed to start

```

wirless adapter is:

PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection [8086:4222]

laptop is:

product: R1F ()

vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

version: 1.0

serial: SSN12345678901234567

width: 32 bits

capabilities:

	SMBIOS version 2.4,

	DMI version 2.4,

	SMP specification v1.4,

	Symmetric Multi-Processing

configuration:

	boot: normal

	chassis: notebook

	cpus: 2

lshw says the wireless adapter is disabled: this device has been disabled

NetworkManager disables my ethernet card too, but maybe it's a configuration problem.

i found net-wireless/ipw3945 but i can't merge it becouse:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1

 * ipw3945-1.2.2.tgz SHA256 size ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.8.13-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   ipw3945-1.2.2 requires support for Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (CONFIG_IEEE80211).

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ipw3945-1.2.2-r1.ebuild, line  42:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *          linux-mod.eclass, line 561:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 907:  Called check_extra_config

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 801:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1/work/ipw3945-1.2.2'

```

i searched in kernel xconfig for that "keys", but i can't find them,

so i searched in the .config file directly. but no results.

i have nothing that starts with CONFIG_IEEE

(maybe disappeared in recent kernels?)

```
uname -a

Linux tux 3.8.13-gentoo #2 SMP Sun Jun 2 15:20:17 CEST 2013 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5600 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

iwconfig says:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

enp6s0    no wireless extensions.

wlp5s0    IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

```

```
iwlist wlp5s0 scanning

wlp5s0    Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

ls /sys/class/net/

```
enp6s0  lo  wlp5s0
```

what can i do?

thank you in advance for any suggestion.

(and sorry for my english ^^' :p)

----------

## Shimoda

help  :Smile: 

----------

## roarinelk

is the hardware killswitch disabled? (in bios and/or the mechanical switch on the laptop)

emerge latest linux-firmware, also which use flags did you set for udev ?  latest udev has a "firmware-loader" use flag, please set it.

----------

## 666threesixes666

1st off your kernels conflicting with its self.

2nd paste up

```

/usr/sbin/lspci | grep Net

lsusb | grep Net

```

----------

## Shimoda

in witch sense the kernel is conflicting with itself? 

```
mnt # /usr/sbin/lspci | grep Net 

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

```

```
tux mnt # lsusb | grep Net

tux mnt # lsusb           

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. BT-183 Bluetooth 2.0+EDR adapter

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0483:2016 STMicroelectronics Fingerprint Reader

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 056a:0090 Wacom Co., Ltd TPC90

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5111 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

----------

## Shimoda

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> is the hardware killswitch disabled? (in bios and/or the mechanical switch on the laptop)

 

no ^^

emerge latest linux-firmware, also which use flags did you set for udev ?  latest udev has a "firmware-loader" use flag, please set it.[/quote]

```
tux mnt # equery u udev

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-fs/udev-200:

 U I

 + + acl             : Adds support for Access Control Lists

 - - doc             : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 + + firmware-loader : Enable userspace firmware loader (DEPRECATED, replaced by in-kernel loader in 3.8+)

 + + gudev           : Build the gobject interface library

 + + hwdb            : Read vendor/device string database and add it to udev database

 + + introspection   : Adds support for GObject based introspection

 + + keymap          : Map custom hardware's multimedia keys

 + + kmod            : Enable kernel module loading/unloading support using sys-apps/kmod

 + + openrc          : Install the OpenRC init scripts

 - - static-libs     : Build static libraries

```

----------

## 666threesixes666

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi says >>  go here http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlegacy

im not sure if you will need linux-firmware.....  you might

you could rebuild your kernel, press / and then fill in IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP and locate the switch to turn that on...  and again / > IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP turn that on....

then the merge will work.  i kind of suspect that the driver is IN KERNEL though and that you should be looking for 3945ABG in the wifi modules...

----------

## Shimoda

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi says >>  go here http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlegacy
> 
> im not sure if you will need linux-firmware.....  you might
> 
> you could rebuild your kernel, press / and then fill in IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP and locate the switch to turn that on...  and again / > IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP turn that on....
> ...

 

Wow, thank you  :Smile: 

nothing done with the kernel, just downloaded iwlegacy and put the ucode in /lib/firmware.

now with /etc/init.d/wlp5s0  start i get:

```
tux firmware # /etc/init.d/net.wlp5s0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlp5s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp5s0 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp5s0 ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp5s0 has started, but is inactive
```

but now i don't know what to do ^^'

emerge wicd and managed to start the demon, the gui starts but says:

Impossibile contattare il demone Wicd a causa di un errore di accesso negato da parte di DBus. Controllare la configurazione di DBus.

approximately: It's not possible to contact the wicd deamon couse an access denied error from dbus. check dbus configuration.

(may be "Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for errors messages")

herm... what's dbus?!? ^__^

i googled for this problem and i found other users having similar difficulties due to the new version of python (2.7).

one solved with the emerge of pygobject.

i tried but with no result.

i just tried wicd-curses and it seems to run...

can't connect to hidden network yet but i'm trying.

anyway, it would be appreciate the ability to use the gtk+ interface ^__^

----------

## 666threesixes666

dbus is a message daemon, its background messages from programs to programs.....  ive had better luck with networkmanager && nm-applet connecting....  ive had better luck scouting wireless stuff with wicd...  thats with buggy rtl8187 wg111v2 & buggy b43...  im working on reinstalling on the machine thats got the b43 because it did work flawless for a very long time.  my ath5k has always been flawless and no need for modules etc, in kernel is perfect.  fair warning nm-applet is for gnome/xfce4....  for kde i _think_ its networkmanagement, but dont quote me.

im glad to see SOMETHING got you SOMEWHERE....  i was playing with iwconfig && iwlist wlan0 scan like 10 minutes ago.

nm-applet has an option to connect to hidden.  its pointless from a security prospective.  id unlock unpassword & broadcast your ap, get connecting, then set the hidden + locked from a known solid working platform.

----------

